# Anybody want to buy a golf course?



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

We had this nice little 18 hole course by me that was bought out and neglected to the point where it finaslly had to shut down.
It is now for sale. 
There are some back taxes owed and the current owners are being difficult, but if anybody was interested, well who knows?:dunno: It might be a good opportunity for the right investment group or development company, or group of golfers who just wanted to own their own course.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

do you have a link so we can have a look at it and how much we could all chip in??????


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

BC Ranch Golf Club | Beaver Creek Golf Course


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

wow reading the ratings that were on this website it sound like the current owners brought it just for the land let the course get to bad to play on and then sell it off to developers. what type of money are they chasing for the course it is a shame because for the last review it sound like it used to be a nice course.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Apparently the owners bought it a few years back and just bled the money out of the course without putting any back in till finally it went to pot. From what I understand it is irrigated from Beaver creek and something went wrong with the irrigation and instead of fixing the problem they just let the coarse dry up and go to foxtails.
It has a nice little lake that is shrinking, and it had a clubhouse restaurant that was somewhat popular with the locals. I ate there around 2003 and it was really good. They held a karaoke night that was really popular. 
I dont know the price for sure, I heard 1.5 million, but I cant be positive. 
I could probably find out for sure if someone was really interested.
It isnt a Trump quality coarse, but it was a nice little community type coarse.
I dont think the current owners are trying to develop it nor trying to sell it to developers.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Calusa, where I played before has closed and the owner of the property is still fighting to reverse the covenant with the homeowners around the course. He says he has no plan to sell the property to anyone who will keep it as a course, that it is his property and he has a right to do with it as he pleases. Fortunately, the county and state, who have never overturned a covenant, disagree with the high and mighty Mr. Bacardi.

Killian Greens, where I play now and it's sister course Costa Greens, are owned by the same man. They are not Trump quality courses, as Tim said, but I heard the other day that the owner would like to sell both properties. In his case, he would only sell to someone who intends to keep them as golf courses.

It seems to be an epidemic in Miami-Dade County. Golf courses here Charge more, but claim they are losing money and they're shutting down. Just a few miles north, in Broward County, (where Ft. Lauderdale is), there are 4 times the number of courses than in Miami-Dade and most of them are profitable. Almost all of them are in infinitely better condition than courses in Miami-Dade County too.

Anyone see a connection?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

some people sound like mr Bacardi has been drinking to much Bacardi......
I think some people need to realise that just because you have a nice location doesnt mean you can charge an arm and a leg to play the course that if they wanted a more profitable course maybe if they charged a little less more people would play there and having more players would equal more money coming in and better business. But you have to ask is that what some of these guys really want or is it that they want to justify that the course is run down and losing money to make a better case to sell it off for development?????


----------

